# طلبتي اليك سيدي بقلبي قبل قلمي



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يناير 2011)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين 

اشكرك يا ربي ومخلصي وامجد اسمك

نعم يا ربي امجد اسمك ونحن في شدة الضيقة وفي قلوبنا حزن كبير جدا علي ما حدث لاخواتنا واهالينا الذين استشهدوا والذين اصابوا 

نعم  مبارك انت يا رب وسنبارك اسمك ونشكرك كما فعل ايوب البار وهو في شدة المحنة وعمق التجربة 

انظر يا سيدي الرب اولادك لم يقترفوا اي زمب ولم يفعلوا اي اثم بل كانوا واقفين للصلاة في ببيعتك المقدسة 

الهي الحنون نثق في عدلك يا الهي 


مهما عيرونا وقالوا اننا ليس لنا خلاص باله


مهما قالوا لنا ان كان لكم الة فكان سمع لكم 


نؤمن يا رب انك معنا وناظر الي ما يحدث لنا وشاعر بنا وعينك لاتغفل ولا تنام 

انت امين يا سيدي وعادل 


ابنتك راجعة اليك تثق انك لن تترك ولن تهمل حق دماء اولادك 


سيدي انت  الذي علمتنا ان نكون متسامحين ومحبين 


لم تعلمنا ان  نكون معتدين او اخذين بالثأر لانفسنا 


لم تلقننا  في تعاليمك ان نحقد او نكرة 


فاعمل انت يا سيدي وخذ حقنا وبرد القلوب 


اعلم يا مخلص ان الارواح البريئة التي انتقلت نالت اكليل الشهادة ومكانتهم عظيمة عندك 


طوباهم لانهم استحقوا ان يكونوا شهداء اسمك 


ولكن سيدي هناك اهالي الموتي تحرقهم نار الفراق 


هناك بقية شعبك من هم ليسوا باقرباء للموتي تدمي قلوبهم الحسرة علي اخوتهم في الرب 

ارحمنا يا رب 

ارحمنا يا مخلصي 

 ارحمنا يا سيدي

شعبك وكنيستك يطلبون اليك

 نجينا يا رب من ايدي مقاتلينا 

انظر يا سيدي نصبوا لنا الفخاخ وفرحوا  بقتلنا 

هنوا انفسهم يا رب بموت عبيدك 

اطلع يا سيدي 

الاسود اكلت الحملان

والثعالب ابتلعت الحمام 

شمتوا في الدماء الذكية 

دم اولادك يصرخ اليك من الارض يا سيدي 

انظر يا رب 

كنا فرحين ونامل ايام جميلة يملؤها فرح القلوب بعام جديد وميلادك المجيد

حزنت القلوب وزالت الفرحة 

الاطفال يخشون الذهاب الي بيعتك بليلة عيدك يا رب 

علمنا ان نقول بقلوبنا  معك افضل 

ودمي ودم اولادي وكل اهلي ليس شيء امام فدائك عني يا ربي 

علمنا ان لا نخاف ممن يقتلون الجسد ولكن ليس لهم سلطان علي الروح 

نصرخ اليك لا تتركنا يا سيدي 

وعلمنا ان نقول بقلوبنا وليس السنتنا احسبوة كل فرح يا اخوتي حينما تقعون في التجارب 

عزي يا سيدي يسوع القلوب الحزينة وادخل بها سلامك 

بشفاعة جميع شهدائك الذين ذاقوا الالم وماتوا من اجل حبهم وايمانهم بيك 

اقبل طلبتي يا رب بقلبي قبل لساني

ابنتك راجعة ليسوع ​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

امين

في انتظارك يارب اسرع واعنا


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> في انتظارك يارب اسرع واعنا



*ملناش غيرك يا رب نصرخ لية 
شكرا​*


----------



## Basilius (3 يناير 2011)

*امين *
*الله يتمجد*​


----------



## grges monir (4 يناير 2011)

*"لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ . وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ" *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يناير 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*مرسي كلدانية 
الرب معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2011)

dioscorus قال:


> *امين *
> *الله يتمجد*​



*مرسي لمشاركه حضرتك 
ربنا موجود​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 يناير 2011)

امييييييييييييييين
شكرا للصلاة الجميلة​


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *"لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ . وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ" *



*العالم يزول اما كلام الرب ثابت الي المنتهي 
مرسي جرجس ع المشاركة 
الرب معك​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2011)

جميل جدا جدا
شكرا جدا جدا
سلام الرب يسوع ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> امييييييييييييييين
> شكرا للصلاة الجميلة​




مرسي يا حبيبتي علي المشاركة 
ربنا معاكي ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

اني بل قال:


>



مرسي اني بل
نورتيني
الرب معك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جدا جدا
> شكرا جدا جدا
> سلام الرب يسوع ​



الشكر لمرور حضرتك الجميل 
الرب معك ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2011)

مرسي كتير كليمو علي هيدا المشاركة الحلوة 
الرب معك ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يناير 2011)

احبك بكل مشاعرى واحساسى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> احبك بكل مشاعرى واحساسى



اكيد قاصد تقول للرب يسوع انك بتحبة بكل مشاعرك واحساسك 
ربنا يبارك في مشارعرك الروحية الجميلة تجاة الله يا سعيد ​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 يناير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاة التى فى قلوب 

جميع المسيحين لاكنك عبرت عنها 

بقلبك وقلمك الرب يحرسك ويرعاكى ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يناير 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا على الصلاة التى فى قلوب
> 
> جميع المسيحين لاكنك عبرت عنها
> ...



مرسي خالص يا صوفيا يا جميلة 
نورتي الموضوع 

الرب معك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

جميله جدا يا راجعه 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا على الصلاه 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميله جدا يا راجعه
> تسلم ايدك
> شكرا على الصلاه
> ربنا يعوضك​



مرسي خالص يا كوكو
ازكرني في صلواتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



مرسي خالص كلدانية 
نورتيني حبيبتي 
الرب معك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2011)

*امين يا رب استمع واستجب ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *امين يا رب استمع واستجب ​*



مرسي علي مشاركتك حبيبتي 
الرب معك ​


----------

